# Animals video. 7D. Llamas, alpacas and goats included.



## kws89 (May 27, 2012)

Hi! I just want to post one of my first videos. I've got 7D for a long time but I didn't used video mode at all. Now it changed.
Enjoy.
Lamy, alpaki, kozy i owce. WBZ UWM /Llamas, alpacas, goats and sheeps.


----------

